# bowfishing laws



## WalleyeWhisperer88 (Nov 1, 2009)

i want o go bow fishing but am not sure what licenses i need can someone help?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Regular fishing license. 

More info about bow fishing on pg 12. of the fishing guide or below links.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/full-no-ads_272056_7.pdf

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/bow-spearing-table6_272192_7.pdf


----------

